# Герпес, как причина острой боли в спине



## dartuser (14 Окт 2011)

Добрый день.

Интересует информация о воспалении седалищного нерва вследствии инфекционно-вирусных заболеваний (почему то, как правило, сразу же все списывают на грыжи, протрузии).  Какие вирусы и инфекции могут спровоцировать заболевание, какие симптомы помимо боли по ходу седалищного нерва могут еще наблюдаться, диагностика, лечение? Какой процент больных с болевым синдромом при ишиасе приходится на на больных с инфекционно-вирусными заболеваниями.   Спасибо.


----------



## линуксоид (17 Июн 2013)

Беседовал я как то с одним нейрохирургом о наболевшем.И во время свободного диспута он мне примерно такое выдал" А ты знаешь,Андрюха что в 80 % случаев причиной острой боли в спине (дорсалгия в смысле) является герпес?Я ему в ответ -- Витя 80% это перебор ))))) Я засмеялся ,но обратил внимание что кроме меня больше не смеялся никто ,хотя в беседе принимали участие еще два нефролога и один анестезиолог...При случае , беседуя со своим другом невропатологом(работает в поликлинике) цифра 80% смеха у него не вызвала ,но и он согласился что это довольно много.Вопрос к докторам .На сколько реально думать что герпес может вызывать подобную клинику?Мне невропатолог поликлиники рассказал интересную историю как Неовиром снял острую боль в спине ,с его слов за 3 инъекции ,и судя по тому что смеяться он не собирался ,случай этот не один.Кто нибудь слышал что то по такому поводу?
ПыСы я не про ревматоидный артрит ,там все понятно(хоты то же не всегда ) я в плане настороженности .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2013)

Процентов 60, может и больше, но точно не меньше.


----------



## линуксоид (17 Июн 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Процентов 60, может и больше, но точно не меньше.


теперь я понимаю почему смеялся только я. Мне стыдно за себя.....Тогда вопрос.Почему при таких цифрах в листе назначений  зеро по этому поводу?
ПыСы Вы серьезно на счет 60% или это тонкий юмор?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2013)

Это мое мнение.
Подтверждаемое всеми несистемными и вялолечущимися случаями.
А почему не лечим?
Вирус, а что научились лечить.
Или как спид, в десятки тысяч долларов?
А вот вялотекущие случаи, вполне.


----------



## линуксоид (17 Июн 2013)

Простите что занимаю Ваше время доктор ,то тема меня тронула не по детски( попробую восполнить пробел в теории в ближайшую неделю) ,но все же
а) На чем основано Ваше мнение
б) Я конечно понимаю ,что антитела наработанные к сапрофитам и имеющие стойкий титр вряд ли укажут на причастность к эпизоду ,но что сложного в определении IgM (на сколько я знаю он в отличии от IgG и IgA прямо указывает на первичное инфицирование или обострение латентной фазы ? Набрать могут в дремучем селе.Доктор я понимаю сарказм на счет точности данной ИФА ,но все же как вариант 
в)Десятки тысяч? Вы о чем? Если верить нобелевскому комитету то Аллокин - Альфа (респект чуваку ) да прихлопнуть Неовиром .Подобные схемы уже давно на полном одобрямсе не обсуждаются только ленивыми и имеют овации у прожженных скептиков...Старичок Ацикловир уже давно никого не пугает.+Эребра и тд .Судя по рецензиям Нобелевского Комитета Аллокин- Альфа это приговор для персистирующей инфекции и L форм ( это без учета всего остального) даже без иммунокорректоров ...
Поправьте меня если я не прав


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2013)

Доктор, судя по перечисленному и так вы все знаете.
С М, встречался редко.
c G, раз в 20 и больше, часто.
Назначаю М и G, если нет эффекта от 8-10 сеансов, и если при этом клиническая картина не в привычной норме.
Нам бы в ординаторскую.
Это к Админу.


----------



## линуксоид (18 Июн 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Доктор, судя по перечисленному и так вы все знаете.
> 
> Нам бы в ординаторскую.


Вы мне льстите ....Что я скажу столичному светиле ....Чем я смогу удивить Вас будучи в дремучем селе на периферии((((((Пока отсижусь в углу... Без сарказма....


----------



## Ольга . (18 Июн 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нам бы в ординаторскую.





линуксоид написал(а):


> Пока отсижусь в углу...


Доступ в Ординаторскую имеют только консультанты форума, поэтому перенесла сообщения сюда, в раздел "Для врачей".


----------



## Lari (18 Июн 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Просто к слову.Мне невропатолог поликлиники рассказал интересную историю как Неовиром снял острую боль в спине ,с его слов за 3 инъекции ,и судя по тому что смеяться он не собирался ,случай этот не один.Кто нибудь слышал что то по такому поводу?
> ПыСы я не про ревматоидный артрит ,там все понятно(хоты то же не всегда ) я в плане настороженности .


 
_*Да, слыщали и не только, ощутили на собственной шее. В своё время получила совет от специалиста:*_
..._Значит, наша версия о связи высыпаний и обострения цервикогенных проблем,оказалась верная. Мануальные манипуляции на шейном отделе, при явном улучшении самочувствия, также следует приостановить._
_Далее тактика следующая:_
_1. при появлении явных (сыпь) или скрытых (общая слабость, субфебрильная температура, тянующие боли в мышцах шеи) симптомах, сразу начинаем противогерпетическую терапию. Кстати, совершенно не против Вашей консультации с инфекционистом, специализирующемся на лечении герпеса._
_2. При появлении, на фоне "вирусной атаки" цервикогенных болей, головокружения, головной боли, тянущей боли в плече, предплечье, кисти руки...снова идем к Вашему (безусловно компетентному) мануальному терапевту, на пару-тройку сеансов МТ. _
_*В Вашем случае, серии МТ по 10 "сеансов", никчемные вытягивания, "прокалывания", прием всяческих "помогающих" лекарств, не решают проблему!*_


----------



## линуксоид (18 Июн 2013)

случай не мой я просто поднял тему.Цифра 80% меня искренне удивила ,добавил доктор Ступин ,поэтому и поднял тему поскольку если ИФА есть определенные вопросы ,то на счет лечения на современном этапе серьезных проблем не вижу.При 60% даже вопрос о терапии ВГ стоять не должен(как и при ИФА для выявления ВГ).Почему тема не освещается вызвало искренний интерес ,согласитесь это странно (ведь по такой логике каждый второй при дорсалгии должен быть на схеме Аллокин-Альфа +Неовир ).Поскольку первичка ВГ то подходы к купированию болевого синдрома ,ровно как и всей последующей терапии требуют существенной коррекции .Но что то я не вижу особой суеты по этому поводу.....Мне одному открылась истина или я что то не знаю?
ПыСы Прорабатываю теоретич.часть.Пока больше вопросов чем ответов...


----------



## ylianovich (18 Июн 2013)

Насчет 80%, или 60%- не скажу, просто не знаю ... по личному клиническому опыту примерно процентов 5%, связанно с ВГ- это точно, надо как нибудь сесть и посчитать по журналам..


----------



## линуксоид (18 Июн 2013)

ylianovich написал(а):


> Насчет 80%, или 60%- не скажу, просто не знаю ... по личному клиническому опыту примерно процентов 5%, связанно с ВГ- это точно, надо как нибудь сесть и посчитать по журналам..


как определили(метод диагностики)? так все таки 80,60,5......согласитесь ,разные вещи...


----------



## ylianovich (19 Июн 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> как определили(метод диагностики)? так все таки 80,60,5......согласитесь ,разные вещи...


 
По клинической картине - местные изменения...и общие признаки...+ обычно анамнестические данные. Без биохимии и иммунологии..


----------



## линуксоид (19 Июн 2013)

ylianovich написал(а):


> По клинической картине - местные изменения...и общие признаки...+ обычно анамнестические данные. Без биохимии и иммунологии..


Видите доктор ,Вы в моем вопросе суть тоже правильно уловили...А ведь 21 Век на дворе.Тема нигде не подымается ,хотя все понимают актуальность.И в другом русле.Все знают что ВГ но об объективности речь не идет...А ведь если истина рядом ,то это дает повод глянуть на проблему дорсалгии в другом ключе.Ну хотя бы иметь в виду как минимум.(что то вроде онко настороженности )


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2013)

Тогда надо знать норму данного пациента до и результата после.
Превышение в 5-10 раз, считай норма. Появились боли, на контроле превышение в 20 раз и больше-считаем как возможную причину.


----------



## линуксоид (19 Июн 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда надо знать норму данного пациента до и результата после.
> Превышение в 5-10 раз, считай норма. Появились боли, на контроле превышение в 20 раз и больше-считаем как возможную причину.


Хоть что то как вариант...Но хотелось бы маркер какой ,или что то в таком духе....цифра 60% к этому обязывает ....Главное -- с кем не заговариваю --- все делают круглые глаза...А тема как по мне достойна внимания.Даже в качестве гимнастики ума. Третий час читаю в сети -- невнятное мычание.Прямых маркеров на выявление нет.Все вокруг да около.По большей части друг у друга списывают доктора.Единственная достойная связь  антитела к вирусу простого герпеса  1, 2  IgM ,ЦИК, антитела к вирусу простого герпеса 1,2 IgG....Но от последнего(в силу известных Вам причин) толку как с козла молока. Реально только первый .....У Вас набирают что то подобное? Я если за такое спрошу у нас в лаборатории мне пальцы в дверях зажмут чтоб не умничал.Какой итог по теме? 1,2 IgM при слабом намеке на BP  и затем залп Аллокин -Альфа +Неовир? Как думаете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2013)

1,2 IgM при слабом намеке на BP и затем залп Аллокин -Альфа +Неовир?
Считай так и делаю, если М, сразу лечение.
Но, если судить по М, то действительно будет процентов 5-10


----------



## линуксоид (19 Июн 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1,2 IgM при слабом намеке на BP и затем залп Аллокин -Альфа +Неовир?
> Считай так и делаю, если М, сразу лечение.
> Но, если судить по М, то действительно будет процентов 5-10


А у Вас делают к 1,2 IgM  к ВГ ? Дорого? Я про такое что не слышал в нашем селе....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2013)

123 номер в Инвитро, 500 рублей
Добавлено: Jun 19, 2013 7:16 PM
Хорошая тема, читать приходиться.
Вот как Инвитро рассматривает G:

Диагностическое значение при первичной инфекции вирусом герпеса имеет выявление IgM и/или *четырехкратное увеличение титров специфических иммуноглобулинов G (IgG) в парных сыворотках крови, полученных от больной с интервалом в 10 - 12 дней*. Рецидивирующий герпес обычно протекает на фоне высоких показателей IgG, свидетельствующих о постоянной антигенной стимуляции организма.


----------



## линуксоид (19 Июн 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 123 номер в Инвитро, 500 рублей
> Добавлено: Jun 19, 2013 7:16 PM
> Хорошая тема, читать приходиться.
> Вот как Инвитро рассматривает G:
> ...


Угу , как видите доктор ,толку от G маловато ,я прав вроде.То есть при выборе G&Mвыбор в пользу второго ,а то пойди разбирайся -- че там было ,когда и как бурно и сравнивай как стало.Другое дело M .... Высокий -- споймал ВГ на горячем )))Мдя... Будем иметь в виду.Вот тебе и коллективное мнение))
Пы Сы Я там про парня одного читаю...про колено и локти....Подключайтесь.Вроде есть над чем подумать....Было бы безусловно интересно Ваше мнение...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2013)

М, прекрасен, но считай месяц, а приходят пациенты, болит уже три месяца.
Отсюда и поиски G.
В коммерции, пациент на две-три недели.
Если на входе сделать G, надо ждать две недели для повтора, а у пациента болит.
Лечим, обычно, проходит у большинства.
Если нет, кусаешь локти, почему не назначил на входе.
Делаешь.
G высокий, считаем причиной начинаем лечить.
Помогло-герой.
Не помогает, пациент (уже 4 недели лечения) уходит.
Следующий за тобой врач говорит-да такой G  у всех, зря лечили.


----------



## линуксоид (19 Июн 2013)

К ста те Про Аллокин-Альфа.Не для рекламы.Случайно смотрел одну женщину 36лет. По своей теме .Смотрю по телу ее сыпь пузырьковая ,как контагеозный молюск ,тока прозрачная .Все пузо.Говорю ей - а че  кожник ,не чешится по этому поводу?))))) Она говорит - да ацикловир назначил , + мазь + иммуномодулятор ....(а там дед сидит ,лет 70 ,засыпает постоянно)))Я ей говорю -- Проколите эту штуку ,ну и расписал все.Она мне звонит через 3 недели-- Браво доктор ,муж оценил ,все тело как у младенца))))))Так то)))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2013)

Так что лечили?

Аллокин назначаю, спасибо доктору Абеляру.


----------



## линуксоид (20 Июн 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так что лечили?
> 
> Аллокин назначаю, спасибо доктору Абеляру.


так в том то и дело что не знаю что))))))))))))))я тока понял что
1)Это что то вирусной природы(везикулы по всему телу ,прозрачные ,+ Что то похожее на то что вызывает ВПЧ 
2) Судя по назначенному иммуномодулятору  засыпающий дерматолог думал про то же что и я 
3) Мне месяц перед этим несун  принес ознакомится с ворохом макулатуры - Аллокин-Альфа ,Эребра , Неовир.....Я это все внимательно прочитал ,потом в сети тоже.... Суть усвоил...Про Аллокин был в шоке.Особенно когда узнал про Нобелевскую П....
Ну и подумал что это тот  случай.....Анотации то я внимательно читаю)))).


----------



## Lari (27 Июн 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> ...Почему тема не освещается вызвало искренний интерес ,согласитесь это странно (ведь по такой логике каждый второй при дорсалгии должен быть на схеме Аллокин-Альфа +Неовир ).Поскольку первичка ВГ то подходы к купированию болевого синдрома ,ровно как и всей последующей терапии требуют существенной коррекции .Но что то я не вижу особой суеты по этому поводу.....Мне одному открылась истина или я что то не знаю?
> ...


 
_*Мне тоже актуальна эта тема. *_ _*Надеюсь, что на форум заглянет специалист по этому вопросу.  *_


----------



## neet1337 (18 Июл 2013)

Добрый день!

Случайно нашел эту тему. У меня более 2-х лет невралгические боли в левой половине тела (началось с груди), потом рука, нога, спина (вдоль позвоночника слева), постоянная усталость, апатия, плохое нстроение. Более подробно в этой теме: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/8773/#post-121001

Случайным образом решил сдать анализ на герпес. Обнаружился хронический случай. То есть антитела IgG. НИКАКИХ острых проявлений не было (IgM соответственно не обнаружено). Начал принимать Валтрекс. Эффект наступил уже на второй день - состояние заметно улучшилось. Пропил курс Валтрекса. Сейчас по совету невролога продолжаю пить Валтрекс + пробую Тегретол. Подскажите, пожалуйста, насколько оправдан такой подход при лечении постгерпетической невралгии? И как вообще лучше подходить к ее лечению?

Заранее благодарен.


----------



## Lari (18 Июл 2013)

neet1337 написал(а):


> ... Подскажите, пожалуйста, насколько оправдан такой подход при лечении постгерпетической невралгии? И как вообще лучше подходить к ее лечению?
> 
> Заранее благодарен.


 
_...В медицине надо менять систему диагностики. _
_Больной приходит к врачу с симптомами боли позвоночника и с Herpes Zoster в классической форме или с безвысыпной формой : Zona fruste..._
_Врач должен назначить: _
_1,Сделать ПЦР реакцию, ИФА (ферментный или флуоресцентный) анализ на герпес._
_2,Консультация инфекционист-вирусолога (герпетолога) и тд _
_Т е подтвердить или исключить инфекцию._
_Если есть инфекция в организме-то Аллокин Альфа+Неовир+ацикловир._
_А получается врачи начинают пичкать таблетками (так было в моем случае) _в т ч антидепрессантами _(bromasepami,gabapentini, Промистар и Ценнаризин" -а варицелла герпеса обожает подобные препараты.Они необходимы для дальнейшего распространения инфекции )_
_Вообщем, лечат всё что угодно, кроме "предродовой горячки" (Джером К Джером)..._


----------



## линуксоид (18 Июл 2013)

Вы представляете сколько это будет стоить?Проще и дешевле футболить в соседний кабинет


----------



## Lari (18 Июл 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Вы представляете сколько это будет стоить?Проще и дешевле футболить в соседний кабинет


 
_Мы за ценой не постоим
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## neet1337 (18 Июл 2013)

СПАСИБО!!!!

Подскажите, пожалуйста, сколько и какими дозами принимать препараты?
1. Неовир насколько понимаю, можно самому делать уколы. Или можно в таблетках? Как долго и какая дозировка?
2. Аллокин Альфа - вводится подкожно. Из инструкции мало что понял  Это лучше делать врачу?
3. Ацикловир - можно вместо него Валоцикловир (Валтрекс)? Какие дозировки и как долго?


----------



## Lari (19 Июл 2013)

neet1337 написал(а):


> СПАСИБО!!!!


----------



## dartuser (22 Июл 2013)

Всем добрый день.
Вот тема с моей историей болезни https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/16042/
Почитав сообщения в текущей теме решил обратиться и инфекционисту и дерматологу в поликлинике.
В общем они вообще оказались не в теме и на какие типы вирусов герпеса сдавать анализы вообще не понимают, говорят не бывает герпеса без высыпаний. Сам посмотрел перечень возможных типов анализов на герпес в инс. Пастера СПб, это и простой герпес и простой герпес 1,2 типов и 3,6,7,8 типы и все это и ПЦР и ИФА. Чтобы отбросить сомнения хочется все же сдать анализы.
Вопрос к врачам форума на какой тип герпеса сдавать анализы и какого вида анализы, и не упущенно ли время нахожусь на лечении у невропатолога уже 11 неделю (лечащий невропатолог тоже не в теме про герпес).


----------



## линуксоид (26 Июл 2013)

В дополнение.
Случайно выработанная мною схема нашла неожиданное подтверждение в статье http://www.rmj.ru/articles_8392.htm.....Это приятно.... Интересно что для некоторых дерматологов это до сих пор тайна....К сожалению...
К ста те там затронут ряд любопытных вопросов.Один из них -- 3% генома HHV любой формы это онко потенциал...и тд..


----------



## Lari (26 Июл 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> В дополнение.
> Случайно выработанная мною схема нашла неожиданное подтверждение в статье http://www.rmj.ru/articles_8392.htm.....Это приятно.... Интересно что для некоторых дерматологов это до сих пор тайна....К сожалению...
> К ста те там затронут ряд любопытных вопросов.Один из них -- 3% генома HHV любой формы это онко потенциал...и тд..


 _Жаль, что с 1992 года разработки Львова не внедряются в медицину..._


----------



## линуксоид (26 Июл 2013)

)))) ну это не совсем 1992г)))) Суть понимания проблемы  от 2008г.....


----------



## Lari (26 Июл 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> )))) ну это не совсем 1992г)))) Суть понимания проблемы от 2008г.....


_Литература_
_1. Львов Н.Д. Разработка лечебных противогерпетических препаратов и диагностических тест–систем: Автореф. дисс. ... докт. мед. наук. 1992._


----------



## линуксоид (26 Июл 2013)

Problems in HIV/AIDS, transplantation and immunosupression, dermatologic disease and pregnancy. 2008.
Научно -практическая конференция 
Добавлено: Jul 26, 2013 10:21 AM
Вы имеете в виду что все новое хорошо забытое старое?А.....В этом смысле)))) Услышали только в 2008...к сожалению....А многим до сих пор все равно...Тут Вы правы.....


----------



## saturnus (7 Авг 2013)

Доктор, добрый день! Меня мучают постоянные боли в пояснице с 2009 г., я забыл что такое нормально сидеть в транспорте и на работе, в транспорте я сижу практически на руках, переводя на них нагрузку, что тоже очень тяжело, на работе тоже стул разложен как раскладушка (раньше это был выход из положения), а сейчас проходит 30 мин., начинает все гореть в пояснице и ныть, в конце дня становится невыносимо, стоять на ногах особенно без движения тоже дается с трудом 15 мин. и мне надо на что то опереться, соответственно ощущения как будто мышцы становятся колом и боль тянущая. Мази, гели, кремы - вообще по моему не какого результата не дают, работа сидячая, требует усидчивости и внимания, стараюсь постоянно ходить разминаться, растягиваться, висеть на двери, занимаюсь плаванием в бассейне 3 раза в неделю, 2 года назад сказали врачи, результат есть только после бассейна на один вечер, с утра начинается тоже самое, в бассейн бегу в нем чувствую себя человеком. Лечился у разных врачей, результат или вообще не какого или временно становится легче, за счет обезболивающих. Когда появились боли лечили месяц уколами (нейромедин, мидокалм и витамины), в это время делали физио (магнит, электрофорез), иглоукалывание 10 процедур. Не помогло отправили в ЖД больницу, там пролежал 3 недели примерно тоже самое. Результат почти не какой, все вскоре возобновилось. В общем посещения врача невропатолога заканчивались, (уколы Мидокалм, витамины, тексамен), физио, массаж), после курса массажа немного становилось легче и все опять возвращалось обратно. Стараюсь не носить тяжелые вещи, долго не стоять, сидеть. Делаю по утрам зарядку и на ночь, от этого становится на время легче.
Был у одного мануального терапевта, посоветовал сдать анализ на герпес, говорит что он может быть одной из главных причин. По советуйте что делать, куда обратиться, какие анализы надо сдать, и как правильно сдавать анализы, чтобы достоверно убедиться в отсутствии или присутствии данного - герпеса. Силы бывают уже заканчиваются... В разделе для врачей увидел похожую тему, поэтому написал. Отвечу на любые вопросы.

Вот заключение МРТ

На серии МРТ томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекция лордоз сглажен.
Высота межпозвонковых дисков исследуемой зоны не изменена, сигналы от них сохранены.
Определяются физиологические протрузии дисков L4-S1, размерами до 0.2 см. Просвет позвоночного канала обычный, сигнал от структур спинного мозга (по Т1 и Т2) не изменен. 
Справа в корне дужки L2 позвонка визуализируется ранее выявленный очаг повышенного по Т2 сигнала, изогиперинтенсивный по Т1 ВИ, размером около 0,0x0,8см, сетчатой структуры, с четкими, ровными контурами. 
Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, признаки умеренны дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков.
Определяется периневральная ликворная киста на уроне S2 позвонка, диаметром до 0,9 см.

Заключение:
МР картина начальных дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Гемангиома L2 позвонка. Периневральная ликворная киста на уровне S2 позвонка. По сравнению с предыдущим МР исследованием от 30.03.2011 - без значимой динамики.


----------



## Lari (8 Авг 2013)

saturnus написал(а):


> ....Был у одного мануального терапевта, посоветовал сдать анализ на герпес, говорит что он может быть одной из главных причин. По советуйте что делать, куда обратиться, какие анализы надо сдать, и как правильно сдавать анализы, чтобы достоверно убедиться в отсутствии или присутствии данного - герпеса. .


_1. __Сходите на консультацию к инфекционисту, специализирующемуся на лечении герпеса._
_2. Почитайте об Аллокин альфа_
здесь .allokin.ru/faq/


----------



## saturnus (17 Сен 2013)

А что можете сказать по заключению МРТ и остальных симптомах описанным ранее мной?


----------



## neet1337 (25 Дек 2013)

Всем привет!

Решил вспомнить данную тему. Статья http://www.rmj.ru/articles_8392.htm абсолютно в точку...

Проверился у иммунолога - уровень интерферронов значительно ниже нормы. С начала сентября 2013 по 22 октября 2013 прошел курс иммунокоррекции - виферон + лавомакс. Состояние координально изменилось. Головные боли почти ушли, усталость тоже. Мыслить стал совсем по-другому, как будто какую-то "сеть" сняли... Остались невралгические боли по левой половине тела (не такие сильные, как были) - пока наблюдаюсь у невролога и иммунолога. Думаю, что делать дальше.

Если у кого-то похожая ситуация, готов более подробно пообщаться.


----------



## Lari (3 Янв 2014)

neet1337 написал(а):


> .... Состояние координально изменилось. Головные боли почти ушли, усталость тоже. Мыслить стал совсем по-другому, как будто какую-то "сеть" сняли... Остались невралгические боли по левой половине тела (не такие сильные, как были) - пока наблюдаюсь у невролога и иммунолога. Думаю, что делать дальше.Если у кого-то похожая ситуация, готов более подробно пообщаться.


_А теперь вдарить процедурой* УВТ* по плечу- проверено на личном примере>>>
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15893/page-7#post-173357_


----------



## radian75 (11 Июн 2014)

Тем не менее, странно, что инет, мягко говоря не пестрит ссылками на взаимосвязь герпеса и болей в спине... Хотя доктор мне и подробно объяснил, почему данная взаимосвязь не приветствуется шаблонной медициной...
Первое, что приходит, ссылка сюда...
Несколько дней я неоднократно смотрю эту тему... Решил отметиться своей короткой историей...
Надеюсь, ее окончание начинается тут: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22063/page-5


----------



## Ирина.Спб (11 Июн 2014)

*radian75*, просто нам  несказанно повезло, что живет в нашем городе Доктор Абель Александр Вячеславович!
Скольких спасал, спас и спасает.
А мы как подтверждение теории о взаимосвязи вирусной инфекции и болей в шее, спине, ногах.
я к нему с ногой пришлепала,  
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/19034/page-5#post-207966
*Lari* с шеей).
Так что в нашем полку прибыло


----------



## radian75 (11 Июн 2014)

Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/19034/page-5#post-207966


Я читал это, Ирина...


----------



## Lari (11 Июн 2014)

Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> Так что в нашем полку прибыло


_...Продолжу список*...*_
_*Славентий - *боль в ноге и ягодице_
_https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6011/page-4_


----------



## Ирина.Спб (11 Июн 2014)

Lari написал(а):


> ...Продолжу список...


 Спасибо, *Lari*


----------



## Ирина.Спб (11 Июн 2014)

radian75 написал(а):


> Я читал это, Ирина...


Да я больше не вам, а болящим. Пусть в подобных темах почаще встречаются  наши ссылки на возможность избавления от боли. *Главное чтоб самолечением не занимались!
А просто задались вопросом , а потом этим вопросом озадачили своего лечащего врача.*


----------



## radian75 (11 Июн 2014)

Lari написал(а):


> Славентий - боль в ноге и ягодице


мда... я до этого не дошел пока...
вот отличие в том, что лежать мне было совсем не больно, а вот стоять иногда и минуты не мог?
СТОЯТЬ, а не то, что ходить...


----------



## Lari (12 Июн 2014)

Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> ... А мы как подтверждение теории о взаимосвязи вирусной инфекции и болей в шее, спине, ногах.


...это называется генерализованная герпетическая инфекция. Лечится долго, упорно. Как и любую инфекцию этим занимается врачи инфекционного отделения. Еще конкретнее вирусологи. Еще конкретнее герпетологи...(А В Абель)

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4374/page-9#post-74231


----------



## radian75 (12 Июн 2014)

Lari написал(а):


> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4374/page-9#post-74231



Во! Вот он мне слово в слово это и сказал!



Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> А мы как подтверждение теории о взаимосвязи вирусной инфекции и болей в шее, спине, ногах.


Как знать, может, наши имена еще в анналы медицинской литературы как примеры чудесного исцеления...))))
Вот мне, к примеру, велено ждать очередного обострения для того, чтоб применить противогерпектическое,- тогда и проверим!)))

Доктор велел мне сегодня приступить к лечению известными тем, кто пользовался, лекарствами...
Начинаю подготовку  к вхождению в анналы медицинской литературы!))))))))))))


----------



## Lari (12 Июн 2014)

radian75 написал(а):


> ..Начинаю подготовку  к вхождению в анналы медицинской литературы!))))))))))))



*Вот ещё цитата А В Абеля из той же серии:*
*... *
_Маcсаж, растирания-прогревание, бани-сауны *могут помочь в случае *, *если это МФ с-м,* и сильно навредить, *если это инфекция* *(например вирусное поражение* *спинального ганглия*) вплоть до образования протрузий ШОП и резкому снижению обьема движения в плечевом суставе, вплоть до развития импиджмента вращательной манжетки ПС и формированию "замороженного плеча", когда боль почти проходит, а рука выше плеча не поднимается...._
*
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7925/#post-95010*


----------



## Ирина.Спб (12 Июн 2014)

radian75 написал(а):


> мда... я до этого не дошел пока...
> вот отличие в том, что лежать мне было совсем не больно, а вот стоять иногда и минуты не мог?
> СТОЯТЬ, а не то, что ходить...


Ни лежать, ни стоять, ни ходить! Разрывала адская боль ягодицу (где-то глубоко, там где нога присоединяется) и по ходу седалищного нерва - словно его в тиски зажали и ток пропускают! Ни сна ни продыху(. Не хотелось ни пить, ни есть, ни слушать, ни думать... одно желание - прыгнуть в окно, чтоб разом боль прекратилась.
от боли разум отъезжает.вспоминать страшно.
Как оценить, что сделал для меня Доктор?! Вернул возможность жить ! без боли!


----------



## ВераН (12 Июн 2014)

Дорогие форумчане! Что вы пьёте? От чего вы все такие счастливые становитесь?
Поделитесь тайной информацией.


----------



## Ирина.Спб (12 Июн 2014)

ВераН написал(а):


> Дорогие форумчане! Что вы пьёте? От чего вы все такие счастливые становитесь?
> Поделитесь тайной информацией.


Прочитайте тему с начала до конца! Говорим о герпесе.
*Волшебных таблеток нет!!!*
Как нет здесь у пациентов морального и юридического права назначать лечение!
Но о возможности избавления от боли в спине,ноге,шее... поделиться можем, что и делаем.
Вдруг заинтересует Вашего доктора и поможет Вам.
Процент не велик, но все же шанс.


----------



## Lari (12 Июн 2014)

ВераН написал(а):


> Дорогие форумчане!* Что вы пьёте? *От чего вы все такие счастливые становитесь? Поделитесь тайной информацией.


*...Я пью минералку, разнообразный чай, кефир...с любовью  *
*




*


----------



## ВераН (12 Июн 2014)

Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> Прочитайте тему с начала до конца! говорим о герпесе.
> *Волшебных таблеток нет!!!*


Ну от герпеса мне помогает ацикловир. Непременно из Германии, российский не помогает.
Т.е. Вы ацикловир пьёте?


----------



## radian75 (12 Июн 2014)

ВераН написал(а):


> Вы ацикловир пьёте?


Не то, что пьем - едим!)))))))))))))


----------



## Ирина.Спб (12 Июн 2014)

Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> Процент не велик, но всеже шанс.


*Поймите правильно, помогает*
в том случае, если причина боли герпесная инфекция, а если мышцы...связки... грыжа...и т.д., увлекшись противовирусным лечением, можно упустить (запустить) истинную причину боли.
В любом случае, без консультации профессионалов не обойтись.


----------



## Ирина.Спб (12 Июн 2014)

radian75 написал(а):


> Не то, что пьем- едим!)))))))))))))


Остановитесь!
Это уже выглядит как массовая эйфория!!! ПЕРВЫЙ ПРИНЦИП В МЕДИЦИНЕ - *НЕ НАВРЕДИ!!!*


----------



## radian75 (12 Июн 2014)

Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> выглядит как массовая эйфория!


Да юмор у меня специфический, Ирина...) Я и таблетки-то еще ни одной не съел,- укол сделал вот, а таблетку во время еды надо...

"Процент не велик, но всеже шанс."...
То и оно...

А насчет "не навредить"...
либо поможет, либо дальше тыканье по клиникам и врачам...
Как у всех тут- на годы...(((((((((((((((((


----------



## Ирина.Спб (12 Июн 2014)

radian75 написал(а):


> Да юмор у меня специфический


когда болит, все чувства притупляются и юмор тоже).
Беда в другом. Деревень да сел поболе, чем городов. А там лечат ФАПы, да бабки...
Мы поделились - наш долг и право. Главное не забывать, что лекарства назначает врач в дозах с учетом веса, возраста, переносимости, проведенного лечения ранее и т.д.
 А то наши с вами собратья по несчастью начитаются и наедятся без разбору.
а тут бы еще хорошо лабораторные исследования подключить... где поможешь, а где и навредишь..


----------



## radian75 (12 Июн 2014)

Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> А то наши с вами собратья по несчастью начитаются и наедятся без разбору.


Я же в своей теме примерно это говорил на вопрос о средствах... А насчет юмора Вы напрасно,- это он у меня еще наоборот обострился!)))))


----------



## Ирина.Спб (12 Июн 2014)

radian75 написал(а):


> А насчет юмора Вы напрасно,- это он у меня еще наоборот обострился!)))))


Ну, что чувство юмора у Вас не страдает, я уже отметила, читая Ваши заметки по форуму).
Я другое имела ввиду.
Сюда заходят люди с различной болью и эта боль им не позволяет трезво оценить сказанное другим, а уж сказанное с юмором порою может выглядеть для них как ирония или сарказм.

Рада, что Ваши мучения позади и Вы лучезарите улыбками). Все таки жить без боли - это жить!


----------



## radian75 (12 Июн 2014)

Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> Ваши мучения позади


Я еще это не полностью констатировал, а лишь как предположение...)
Но, тем не менее, спасибо!)


----------



## booch (20 Июн 2014)

Скажите а цитомегаловирус может тоже симптоматику давать в виде острых шейных болей? У меня он последние годы больше нормы в 3 раза. Находил методом ифа , уролог сказал - что мол тебе не  рожать , не парься. Но на всякий случай иммуномодуляторы попей. Я забил.


----------



## Ирина.Спб (20 Июн 2014)

*booch*, почитайте тему *Лари*
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5062/


----------



## booch (20 Июн 2014)

Кстати проблемы с шеей начались одновременно с высыпаниями на "одном" месте , большой прыщ - который недели две прохидил - потом опять вскочил. Уролог тогда сказала - что везикулит..


----------



## Lari (20 Июн 2014)

booch написал(а):


> Кстати проблемы с шеей начались одновременно с высыпаниями на "одном" месте , большой прыщ - который недели две прохидил - потом опять вскочил. Уролог тогда сказала - что везикулит..


_...Воспалительный процесс в мышце(-ах) шейного отдела (миозит), особенно с соединительнотканным перерождением миоцитов, может приводить к повреждению ПДС (позвоночно-дисковых сегментов) и межпозвоночного диска с протрузией.
*Часто*, причина миозита, особенно мышц шейного отдела - перенесенная *нейротропная инфекция*. *Часто* - *травма*, которой вовремя не придали значения.( А В Абель)_

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4816/#post-50504


----------



## Zitka (20 Ноя 2014)

Доброе утро уважаемые врачи.Хотела бы чуток прояснить по поводу вашей дисскусии, как человек перенесший эту инфекцию.Даже не сдавая никаких анализов можно сразу поставит диагноз.Потому что клиника отличается от обычных болей в спине.Это повышение температуры, это адские боли не купирующиеся обезболиващими препаратами, и конечно же герпетические высыпания по ходу всего седалищного нерва.Скажу сразу что даже тот же банальный ацикловир и приносит облегчение чем кеторол.Я не врач, я 
фельдшер,поставила сама себе диагноз, который не смогли поставить в начале заболевания, в поликлинике.Слава Богу что есть интернет и обилие противовирусных препаратов.Короче, сама себя вылечила.


----------



## Lari (20 Ноя 2014)

Zitka написал(а):


> ...Короче, сама себя вылечила.



*Это прекрасно, что вылечились. 
Вопросы:
1. Сколько лет болели?
2. Сколько времени принимали противовирусные препараты?
3. В данный момент высыпаний нет?*


----------



## Zitka (20 Ноя 2014)

Болела 3года назад и тогда еще провела 2курса противовирусной терапии.После герпес не беспокоил.В данный момент высыпаний нет.Только боли, по ходу седалищного нерва, начиная с верхней части бедра до конца голени.И температуры тоже нет.


----------



## Одна (26 Дек 2014)

Здравствуйте, помогите, пожалуйста, довести лечение до конца. 
Как началась моя история, вот здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22937/
Я тогда обратилась к доктору Абелю, так как догадалась по итогам прочтения этой темы, что у меня может быть герпес и к тому же случились небольшие высыпания на губе. Очень благодарна доктору, после курса лечения сильные боли стихли, подвижность восстановилась. Но вот совсем не прошли. Вчера  (через неделю после окончания курса) снова почувствовала небольшое жжение в глазах, слизистой рта. Губы покраснели и покалывает в спине и ноге. Снова принимаю ацикловир, но колоть циклоферон не могу, первые два уколы перенесла хорошо, а вот после трех последних было горение во всем теле, боль в ноге, нижнее давление поднялось до 90. 
Как мне поступить? Увеличить дозу ацикловира (принимала 3 таблетки) или, может, попробовать Аллокин-альфа? Боюсь, что снова все начнется. Я промучилась два месяца, пока начала лечиться от герпеса.


----------



## Одна (29 Дек 2014)

Помогите, пожалуйста...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Дек 2014)

Лечение по инету не назначают.
Нужен герпетолог.
Докто Абель в курсе обострения?


----------



## Одна (30 Дек 2014)

Да, в курсе. Ищу врача. Спасибо, что в моей теме ответили.


----------



## pixie (21 Апр 2015)

здравствуйте!
у меня миастения и ишиас, сильные боли в грушевидной мышце. ни один из неврологов мне не сказал, что причина может быть в герпесе (а он у меня есть). скажите, пожалуйста, какие препараты, кроме ацикловира, мне можно?


----------



## Lari (21 Апр 2015)

pixie написал(а):


> здравствуйте!
> у меня миастения и ишиас, сильные боли в грушевидной мышце. ни один из неврологов мне не сказал, что причина может быть в герпесе (а он у меня есть). скажите, пожалуйста, какие препараты, кроме ацикловира, мне можно?


*Высыпания имеются?*


----------



## pixie (21 Апр 2015)

*Lari*, спасибо за быструю реакцию.)

сейчас нет, а вообще - да, появляются на губах и иногда на плече, я же глушу иммуннитет сандиммуном. глянула, аллокин-альфа мне не подходит, но, может, есть еще что-то...


----------



## Lari (21 Апр 2015)

pixie написал(а):


> *...* появляются на губах и иногда на плече, я же глушу иммуннитет сандиммуном. глянула, аллокин-альфа мне не подходит, но, может, есть еще что-то...


*Есть ещё Сигары Мокса от сыпи- побочки Ноль
...герпетическая инфекция*. *Лечится долго, упорно*. *Как и любую инфекцию этим занимается врачи инфекционного отделения. Еще конкретнее вирусологи. Еще конкретнее герпетологи...

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4374/page-9#post-74231*


----------



## pixie (21 Апр 2015)

*Lari*, в инфекционное отделение мне с отсутствием иммунитета как-то не хочется. я читала на форуме, что и неврологи назначают препараты...


----------



## Lari (21 Апр 2015)

pixie написал(а):


> *...* и неврологи назначают препараты...


*Противогерпетическую терапию назначают в зависимости от уровня квалификации...*


----------



## Pavel90 (27 Апр 2015)

Обратите внимание на тему
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23592/

Может тоже герпес. Вот сданные анализы на герпес. Превышают?


----------



## хвораю (22 Авг 2015)

Здравствуйте. Заинтересовала данная тема. Буду благодарен, если подскажите какой конкретно, из всего изобилия предлагаемых лабораторией анализов, сдавать в первую очередь, чтобы связать или исключить боль в грудном отделе позвоночника с вирусом герпеса. Спасибо.
Вирус простого герпеса (HSV) 1/2 типов, антитела IgM
Вирус простого герпеса (HSV) 1 типа, антитела IgG
Вирус простого герпеса (HSV) 2 типа, антитела IgG
Вирус герпеса 6 типа (HSV), антитела IgG
Вирус Varicella Zoster (3 тип герпеса, VZV), антитела IgG
Вирус Varicella Zoster (3 тип герпеса, VZV), антитела IgM
ПЦР. Вирус герпеса 1/2 типа (кровь, качественное определение)
ПЦР. Вирус герпеса 1/2 типа (у/г соскоб, качественное определ.)
ПЦР. Вирус герпеса 1/2 типа (буккал. соскоб, качес. определение)
ПЦР. Вирус герпеса 1/2 типа (слюна, качественное определение)
ПЦР. Вирус герпеса 1/2 типа (моча, качественное определение)
ПЦР. Вирус герпеса 1/2 типа (ликвор, качественное определение)
ПЦР. ЦМВ/ЭБВ/Вирус герпеса 6 типа (у/г соскоб, количест.опред.)
ПЦР. ЦМВ/ЭБВ/Вирус герпеса 6 типа (кровь, количест. определение)
ПЦР. ЦМВ/ЭБВ/Вирус герпеса 6 типа (буккал.соскоб, колич. опред.)
ПЦР. ЦМВ/ЭБВ/Вирус герпеса 6 типа (слюна, количест. определение)
ПЦР. ЦМВ/ЭБВ/Вирус герпеса 6 типа (ликвор, количес. определение)
ПЦР. Вирус герпеса 1 и 2 типов (кровь, качественное определение)
ПЦР. Вирус герпеса 1 и 2 типов (у/г соскоб, качест. определение)
ПЦР. Вирус герпеса 1 и 2 типов (ликвор, качествен. определение)
ПЦР. Вирус герпеса 1 и 2 типов (буккал. соскоб, качест.определ.)
Вирус простого герпеса (HSV) 1/2 типов, антитела IgA
Вирус простого герпеса (HSV) 1 типа, антитела IgM
Вирус простого герпеса (HSV) 2 типа, антитела IgM
Вирус Varicella Zoster (3 тип герпеса, VZV), антитела IgA
ПЦР. Вирус герпеса 1 и 2 типов (р/г соскоб, качест. определение)
ПЦР. Вирус герпеса 1/2 типа (р/г соскоб, качествен. определение)
ПЦР. ЦМВ/ЭБВ/Вирус герпеса 6 типа (р/г соскоб, колич. определ.)
Вирус простого герпеса (HSV) 2 типа, авидность антител IgG
ПЦР. Вирус герпеса 6 типа (буккал. соскоб, количеств. опредлен.)
ПЦР. Вирус герпеса 6 типа (кровь, количественное определение)
ПЦР. Вирус герпеса 6 типа (ликвор, количественное определение)
ПЦР. Вирус герпеса 6 типа (моча, количественное определение)
ПЦР. Вирус герпеса 6 типа (р/г соскоб, количествен. определение)
ПЦР. Вирус герпеса 6 типа (слюна, количественное определение)
ПЦР. Вирус герпеса 6 типа (у/г соскоб, количественное определ.)


----------



## хвораю (4 Сен 2015)

Актуально!


----------



## линуксоид (4 Сен 2015)

хвораю написал(а):


> Актуально!


Вирус простого герпеса (HSV) 1/2 типов, антитела IgM
Вирус простого герпеса (HSV) 1 типа, антитела IgG
Вирус простого герпеса (HSV) 2 типа, антитела IgG


----------



## Роберт45 (23 Янв 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*, здравствуйте! У меня ВЗВ IgG 1333, IgM отриц. После сильного переохлаждения появились Боли под правой лопаткой, перешли на позвоночник, ночью опоясывающие боли по ребрам спать не дают, будто обручем сжимает. Никаких пузырьков на теле нет. Как вы думаете, эти боли от ВЗВ, и поможет ли мне аллоксин + неовир + ацикловир? В нете много отзывов, что аллоксин это фикция.
Еще анализы показали вирус эпштейна барра IgM отриц., IgG 750 (это к капсидному), и яд. 375
Модератор: Правилами форума запрещается публиковать в открытом виде e-mail адреса и телефоны.
Интересует ваше мнение как специалиста в этой области


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2016)

А норма в вашей лаборатории, какая?


----------



## Аль (15 Фев 2016)

А есть ли смысл сдавать на вирус простого герпеса, если оно и так на лице? С начала года уже 3 раза. Раньше тоже часто, но не считала насколько часто.
Понятно что будут активными и Ig G и Ig M...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2016)

Конечно, но скорее G, a вот если М, то как раз косвенный признак остроты процесса.


----------



## Anna911 (9 Мар 2016)

Здравствуйте! Посоветуйте герпетолога пожалуйста!


----------



## La murr (9 Мар 2016)

Anna911 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Посоветуйте герпетолога пожалуйста!


Где Вы проживаете, Анна?


----------



## Anna911 (9 Мар 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Где Вы проживаете, Анна?


В Москве


----------



## Mangust (18 Апр 2016)

*Anna911*, как Ваши дела? Вы разобрались с темой вирусов?


----------



## Evenelf (7 Июн 2016)

Здравствуйте Доктора форума. Решил вот и я на всякий случай перестраховаться и сдать анализ крови на герпес. Таки сегодня и сдал в местном кожвене. Сказали что анализ на M и G обеих групп вируса герпеса. 
В платной лаборатории предлагают вроде то же самое:
Антитела Ig G к вирусу простого герпеса I и II типа
Антитела Ig M к вирусу простого герпеса I и II типа
Сдал а теперь вот думаю, то ли что нужно я сдал, опять начал перечитывать и понял что мне нужно было не на простой герпес сдавать а именно на _*Herpes zoster*_, как я понял. 
Подскажите, зря сдавал и нужно пересдавать именно на зостер или как??


----------



## линуксоид (7 Июн 2016)

Сдайте лучше на общий IgM IgE,  а вообще  попасть в десятку методом подбора  будет сложно. Лучше скринингом и сужением круга возможных причин, имхо....Представьте, как поставить диагноз путем прохождения всех известных тестов? Не имеет ли смысл для начала определить имеется ли признаки процесса в общем виде, так сказать, а если ДА, то сужать круг ИМХО..... Хотя возможно иммунолог считает и по другому.


----------



## Evenelf (7 Июн 2016)

*линуксоид, *простите за термины но общий иммуноглобулин по всем герпесам или совсем-совсем общий?? Почитал статью которую Вы сбрасывали в этой теме, в ней рисунок классификации по Львову натолкнул на предположение что к спине (ногам и шее))) относятся скорее первые три группы. Так же теперь припоминается случай что незадолго до болезни со спиной меня кололи иммуноглобулином и прививали от бешенства. Кот остался жив и курс прекратили. Не знаю, вдруг с чем связано. 
Когда интересовался анализами в платной лабаратории там сказали что можно сделать общий для 1 и 2 типа а можно по отдельности, тогда про третий тип не спросил. Сегодня весь вечер смотрю и понять не могу, то ли его в платной не делают а делают только соскобом в кожвене или как тут... Я с позвоночником то не разобрался а тут ещё и вирусы разбирать.
Инфекционисты, иммунологи, проктологи, нефрологи и прочие узкие врачи у нас в столице а по месту есть тётенька дермато-венеролог с подозрительными глазами которая может дать направление платно сдать всё что они могут. Так что может поднаправьте как правильно сделать.
И ещё вопрос, нет ли влияния дипроспана (паравертебрально) на результаты анализов, мне года 3-4 назад что то кожное лечили дипроспаном - помогло но что было не объяснили, там какая то болячка была незаживающая.
Похоже люблю я поговорить раз так много пишу))
Спасибо!!


----------



## линуксоид (7 Июн 2016)

Общий IgM  укажет наличие острого процесса наработки антител на агента ,без его спецификации .Суть такая что в него попадает вся фракция антител острой фазы .А потом уже если есть пытатся выясник к чему именно нарабатывается .Так более логично имхо.Еще более логично собрать ПОЛНЫЙ АНАМНЕЗ  и  поговорить с врачем не 3-4 минуты а хотя бы 40 -50 минут .А тогда думать что сдавать и куда + чем еще обследоваться .Так более логично ,согласитесь.


----------



## Evenelf (7 Июн 2016)

Если IgM так и работает то соглашусь, даже более того, если бы я пошёл сдавать анализы завтра то сказал бы что интересует общий IgM (хотя не знаю как бы на меня посмотрели бы).
А вот остальное это идеальный случай в вакууме)). Вспомнил случай как маму выписали из больницы после лечения язвы желудка, там она успешно простудилась лёжа у окна и пришла на приём к терапевту рассказав что лежала в больнице с язвой и простудилась. Та говорит пейте "антибиотик"(это для сути) и аспирин. Мама говорит что у неё язва а в ответ - тогда не пейте аспирин.
Так что в моём случае можно исходить что организм человека склонен к самовосстановлению (не как ящерицы отбрасывающие хвост что жаль но всё же), что нужно познавать себя, слушать себя и не мешать этому восстановлению и наедятся на добрые советы врачей этого форума (хотя есть ещё один центр в Минске как запасной вариант в котором обещают избавить от грыжы моего соседа, правда смущает то что для определения курса лечения исследования других клиник им не подходят а нужны даже элементарные анализы крови платно и у них. Центральная обл. больница меня совсем огорчила (а когда то была именем нарицательным что её всё позубам), не устану повторять как мне дали скидочный купон на супер-пупер матрас и отправили).
Всё же на днях узнаю, делают ли они общий иммуноглобулин, если нет то буду требовать зостера для успокоения))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июн 2016)

Дождитесь результатов сданного анализа, может попали?
А там определимся, сдавать ли общий.


линуксоид написал(а):


> Сдайте лучше на общий IgM IgE, .....


А IgE, почему считаете необходимым?


----------



## Evenelf (8 Июн 2016)

*Доктор Ступин, *жду первый день полёт нормальный))
Решил свою болячку разложить на 2 части, первую связываю с травмой подвздошно-поясничной связки в 3-4 месяца и возможным появлением цепочки л3-л4-л5 5-5-4 мм протрузия-грыжа-протрузия на фоне широкого позвоночного канала (хотя на продольном снимке грыжа выглядит как более круглая протрузия что ли и может это вообще не грыжа), вторая часть тех же 3-месяца скорее мышечные нарушения или что то ешё.. Первая часть исключительно люмбалгия а вот вторая люмбагоишиалгия а последнее время скорее только ишиалгия, последнее время это после дипроспана. 
Боль какая то не как мышцы и не как травма а как что то перегревает около копчика/крестца и в состоянии покоя и даже ночью/утром как просыпаюсь ворочаясь. 
А сегодня вообще как никогда был случай, шёл 500 метров к магазину и боль с лева пропала напрочь, появилась слегка симметричная справа у копчика/крестца, походил по магазину, поразглядывал штукатурки/грунтовки направился домой... и ухватило справа где то внутри под икроножной, конкретно спазм, причём всё остальное отпустило или скрылось на фоне (вот это когда точно можно сказать что точно боли не в голове, хотя как 3 дня подряд не прихватывает думаю о своей мнительности),  через час прошёл и опять некий перегрев но не пекучесть и не усталость на привычном слева от крестца месте. (я так понимаю если причина механическая надрыв, перетрудил и т.п. так быстро вряд ли мигрировать может).
Ещё на общем анализе крови соэ было в период самого начала второй стадии 2, в обострении в первые дни 7 или 9 (где то запропостился тот листок но одно из двух), сегодня показало 3, хотя пролистав свою карточку за 9 лет только один раз было больше 2х (было 7) но что тогда было так и не разобрал по почерку, наверно острое орви. 
А что насчёт дипроспана, как он влияет на возможные вирусы?? Я так понимаю он больше на боль влияет нежели на антитела и результат не исказится??


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июн 2016)

Дипроспан снижает иммунитет


----------



## линуксоид (8 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А IgE, почему считаете необходимым?


что бы выключить перекрестный иммуный ответ .  Кроме того было обнаружено что НЕ ВСЕГДА наличие  к одному из видов точно отвечает диагнозу.К примеру IgM на герпес (простой ) есть и человек успокаивается .При этом если бы сделал Е то увидил бы что он тоже есть --- при алергиях ,аутоимунных ответах и тд   реагирует вся группа тк имеет место перекрестный иммуный ответ + это даст возможность поняять общее напряжение иммунитета ,исключить фон так сказать и лично мне такое уже попадалось и нет раз.Но мнение никаму не навязываю .Если Вы доктор со мной не согласитесь ,уважаю Ваще мнение.


----------



## линуксоид (8 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Дипроспан снижает иммунитет


причем за счет того что это фторированный кортизол делает это на месяц .Два непрерывных раза по месяцу в некоторых случаях может напрочь отменить (повлиять стойко) на синтез своего кортизола.С фторированными кортизолами надо аккуратнее имхо...


----------



## Evenelf (9 Июн 2016)

Таки не дождался результатов.
Взвесил то что знаю или о чём догадываюсь (что не знаю не взвешивал) и приступил к некому лечению некого вируса.
Что сподвигло:
1. Некоторые сомнения что некая медианная грыжа/циркулярно-дроссальная протрузия при размерах канала в соотношении выпячивание-размер канала 4-17 протрузия, 5-18 грыжа, 5-19 протрузия могут 7 месяцев и более так докучать (хотя снижение высоты л5с1 немного смущает но на снимке я чего то резкого не заметил).
2. Характер боли. Изначально жгучая боль в районе подвздошно-поясничной связки вот прям в месте ямки на спине где бугорок подвздошной кости, а потом уже через месяцы боль в стороне от крестца/копчика в районе седалищного нерва, а после сделанной блокады вообще непонятные боли своими словами не механического характера. Отдельный вопрос из разряда "пользуясь случаем": могут ли боли при грыже быстро менять свою дислокацию - болела с лева в ягодице, перестало стало справа, перестало стало справа в ноге причём чувствуется прям комфорт там где болело (при этом болит с лева в ягодице и обычно только там). Боль не постоянная, бывает просто дискомфорт но вот чтобы прям комфортно стало... (думал боли в голове и нужно забыть но обострения вынуждают вспомнить). Прошу Докторов не оставить этот пункт без внимания.
3. Некоторые непонятные мне проблемы с кожей в виде высыпаний на шее, плечах, груди обычно весной и осенью (как сказал дерматолог это потому что у меня пот какой то особенный и нужно иногда котримасазолом мазать но что это не сказал).
4. Вспомнил что последнее время у меня температура ниже 37 не была хотя и выше 37,4 не поднималась, мерил редко и значения этому никогда не предавал.
5. Эта ветка с цифрами 80% и некоторое подтверждение значимости сего явления и посты Доктора Абеля.
6. Оказалось у нас невозможно сдать отдельный анализ на 3й тип герпеса... Местный квд этого не делает, частные лаборатории этого не делают (не синэво не синлаб не ин витро)... Уверен что это где то кто то делает и натощак туда добраться было бы для меня интересным приключением 2х часов в машине но пока думаю рановато. Интересно, а как у Вас с этим анализом??
7. Некоторая вера в волшебную таблетку (исключительно на данном этапе), т.к. нет острой боли а есть как хроническая что ли... субъективно не мышечная И причина последнего обострения особо с физ. нагрузкой не выявлена, было только активное втирание гепарина с димесидом.
Вобщем поразмышляв (сильный стресс, ношение мебели, динамика болей, личные соображения) нашёл я себе болячку (всё же думаю что тут всё было комплексно и вот то что осталось определённо связано с вирусом) и решил активно с ней побороться. Может хотя бы плацебо эффект сработает.
Удивила/развеселила провизорша в аптеке, говорит Вы медик, я нет, но очень любознательный больной... Говорю что это может быть так и так связано а у неё что то типа в мыслях открыла книжку и читает, 5 секунд ступора и говорит: а что, в принципе может быть.
Из самостоятельных назначений. Аллокина у нас нет вообще, может дорогой и никто не покупает, я не знаю. Взял Ацикловир дозировкой как при зостере а она в 4 раза выше чем при герпесе 1и2 типа (правда белорусский он у нас раза в 4 дешевле импортных) и циклоферон по схеме... надеюсь что завтра утром а рассчитываю что на 3й день проснусь без той непонятной боли в ягодице.
Всё же думаю хуже не будет и желудок не обидеться (24 таблетки в сутки как никак) хотя есть некоторые застоялые расстройства жкт но не думаю что критичные. Может будут замечания по схеме и препаратам (может что добавить)?? Всё в таблетках, ацикловир 800 мгХ5раз в день, Циклоферон 450 мг по схеме прима 1,2,4,6,8,11,14,17,20,23 сутки. Жаль что у нас некоторых препаратов нет в продаже, есть ведь более широкого спектра действия что актуально в моём случае без всех возможных анализов (я только тут встречал определённые мнения что боли в спине могут быть связанны с вирусами и только отдельно по вирусам встречал что боли могут быть невралгического характера причём об этом думаю не знают или упорно отрицают взаимосвязь врачи моего города).
Ну вот опять же много написал... но а как тут иначе...


----------



## линуксоид (9 Июн 2016)

Не занимайтесь самолечением. Тут доктора, понимая суть проблемы и ее сложность, не совсем понимают точно, что предпринимать (я себя имею ввиду), а если  не имеешь отношения к медицине вообще, то лучше искать того, кто  в теме и для кого это профессия.
Я НИКОМУ  не советую ставить себе диагнозы и тем более назначать лечения, не имея при этом ПРОФИЛЬНОГО ОБРАЗОВАНИЯ. Очень не советую, друзья.
Только специалист и только после полного погружения в суть дела. Вы не обижайтесь, уважаемый Еvenelf, но по 100-кратной шкале понимания сути того, что Вы пытаетесь лечить, уровень Ваших знаний примерно 0, к слову свой уровень я оцениваю в 4-6 по 100-бальной  шкале понимания вирусологии и иммунитета. Это из 100 баллов.
Чтоб Вы понимали о чем речь. Это суровая правда, но именно так обстоит дело. Прочитав это, подумайте правильно ли Вы обследуетесь и проводите лечение.
Без обид.


----------



## Evenelf (10 Июн 2016)

Согласен с Вами *линуксоид*, только вот хочется скорейшего выздоровления... Из последних назначений это никак не лечИтся а побольше двигаться и с этим я согласен но только в плане движений и стараюсь это исполнять. Сегодня вычитал ещё одну фразу доктора Абеля что "герпес есть у 90% людей и пройти курс хуже не будет" (ну почти дословно), вот только курс не назначен а проходится исходя из листков вкладышей к тематическим препаратам. В итоге появилась побочка а именно тошнота и потеря аппетита. Да ещё и сегодня общее ухудшение состояния после обеда как будто блокада дипроспана отпускает, печальбеда так сказать и руки прям опускаются, хотелось бы и дальше ходить и повторно дипроспан не колоть.
Температура продолжает в среднем 37,1, ацикловир с завтра уменьшу до 2000 в сутки (пол дозы для зостера и двойная для 1и2 типа), добавлю ещё арпетола чуток, всё равно лежит без дела, эпидемий гриппа вроде на лето не предвидится)).
По поводу правильности диагностики мысли есть почти всё время и особенно последнее время и ставят они под сомнение грыжу как причину боли, думаю буду просить врачей форума посмотреть снимки, может сделать кт в другом месте или мрт (не будет ли железная коронка фонить при исследовании пояснично-крестцового?). 
И так сказать пользуясь случаем, может кто даст оценку снимкам или может какие идеи... https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25433/#post-274334 . Доктор Ступин и другие Доктора форума, так же пользуюсь случаем приглашаю Вас ознакомиться с этой темой, может будут какие идеи, мысли при случае. В данный момент всё не остро но очень мешает нормальной человеческой активности, так сказать работаю по дому (частный участок) как пленник какой то.


----------



## Mangust (10 Июн 2016)

*Evenelf*, я тоже темой  Герпеса занималась, когда сдавала несколько раз анализы крови титры антител были очень завышены, поехала сдала все анализы на ПЦР ( кровь мочу слюну мазок) все было отрицательно. Поэтому сама по себе кровь может и показать завышенный результат но это в принципе может ничего не значить, а только то что перенесено заболевание ветрянка


----------



## Evenelf (10 Июн 2016)

Может оно и так, но на зостер у нас нет анализов крови как минимум что очень удивило, ни в местном квд не в частных лабораториях ин витро, синэво, синлаб, может я просто плохо искал или не так искал. Поэтому пока исхожу из того что сильно вредно не должно быть. Кроме прошлого поста помню где то тема была что помог курс против герпеса даже при отрицательных его анализах, хотя потом боль опять вроде вернулась. Мне то особо не важно что именно поможет, лишь бы помогло. Определённых и точных причин болей я в данный момент вроде  пока не вижу. Боль "в голове" вроде как актуальна но отпадает ввиду явных физических обострений.


----------



## Ольга 0908 (25 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте.вот моя тема https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26752/ Присутствуют постоянные высыпания на губах раз в два три месяца. Как я поняла это может служить причинй хронической боли в грудной клетке слева. Сейчас опять на губе герпес появляется,хочу пропить ацикловир. в понедельник собираюсь сдавать анализы на наличие герпеса 1 и 2 вида. не повлияет ли прием припарата на анализы?


----------



## negrjoe (8 Апр 2017)

Вот нашел интересную тему про связь вируса герпеса и боли в мышцах/суставах  http://forums.epstein-barr-virus.ru/threads/13/
Прошу админов не удалять ссылку, так как информация достаточно полезная


----------



## Галина Т (13 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора!
Проконсультируйте, пожалуйста, по моему вопросу. В июле 2016 удалили секвестрированную грыжу l5-s1. В январе 2017 повторная операция - рецидив в том-же месте. До операции началось со спины, а потом прострелило в ногу (при этом спину отпустило), скрутило быстро, в течение 2-х недель, консервативное нисколько не облегчало, на операцию привезли в больницу на каталке. После 1 операции боли уменьшились, ходить могла, но в ноге боль осталась в ягодице, по задней поверхности бедра, икра сбоку, щиколотка, ступня - пятка, сбоку, 3-5 пальцы (жгучие, тянущие боли, онемение, ахилов рефлекс отсутствовал, сила в стопе была).После второй операции ситуация усугубилась, к предыдущим зонам болезненности добавилась тыльная сторона ступни, 1 и 2 пальцы, началась атрофия икры, стопа немного ослабла, и вообще нога стала немного отличаться по цвету, стала чуток бардовой).
В данный момент заканчивается 3-х недельное консервативно-реабилитационное лечение там-же где оперировалась (противоспаечная терапия, противовоспалительная, сосудистая, блокады вертебральные и эпидуральные, Магнит, СМТ, точечный массаж, иглоукалывание, ЛФК). Результата нет.
Начитавшись форума, поняла, что есть еще направления в которых необходимо двигаться и дообследоваться. Обязательно сделаю функциональные снимки и поищу хорошего остеопата.
Но сейчас хотела бы проконсультироваться по вопросу герпеса. Очень уж как-то у меня на него похоже. На губах герпес у меня бывает постоянно, примерно 1 раз в 6 мес. Правда со времени 1 операции (почти уже 10 мес) высыпаний не было. Может в нерв переселился? Почему сделала вывод про герпес? У меня происходят обострения на фоне ЛФК, длительной ходьбы, обычного массажа, переохлаждения и прогрева (баня). Процесс не сказать, что очень острый, по 10-ти бальной шкале варьируется от 2 до 5, но он постоянный, не отпускает ни днем, ни ночью. Ни анальгетики, ни нейропатические препараты состояние не облегчают. Антидепрессанты тоже пила, бесполезняк.
Обсудила вопрос с лечащим доктором, согласился, что вполне может быть. Посоветовал пропить Валвир 500 мг по 1 капсуле 2 раза в день в течение 5 дней.
Как вы думаете, надо ли мне сдавать анализы или попробовать полечиться без них? Если сдавать, то какие? Подойдет ли Валвир или пропить, рекомендованный на форуме Аллокин-Альфа и по какой схеме?  Мне 41 год, рост 172 см, вес 65 кг.
Заранее благодарю за рекомендации.
С уважением, Галина!


----------



## Evenelf (14 Апр 2017)

Галина Т написал(а):


> Обсудила вопрос с лечащим доктором, согласился, что вполне может быть. Посоветовал пропить Валвир 500 мг по 1 капсуле 2 раза в день в течение 5 дней.


Так попробуйте раз врач одобрил и даже назначил. Лучше ацикловира вроде есть только ацикловир. Это самый простой путь, тем более дешёвый. 
Анализы это нужно 2 раза сдавать как правило, а ещё правильно результаты интерпретировать.


----------



## Галина Т (14 Апр 2017)

@Evenelf, так то оно так. Но лишний раз пичкать себя лекарствами не очень хочется. Я уже почти 10 мес на интенсивном лечении, влили в меня по самые глаза. Сейчас вон гемоглобин до 96 упал, миома разбуянилась, с ней еще разбираться.
Я бы лучше анализы сдала, только не смогла разобраться какие именно мне надо сдать, и помогут ли тут их расшифровать?


----------



## La murr (14 Апр 2017)

@Галина Т, обратитесь к доктору abelar из Санкт-Петербурга на странице его личного профиля или в переписке.


----------



## Галина Т (14 Апр 2017)

@La murr, обратилась сразу. Жду.


----------



## Elena_vv (14 Апр 2017)

Прошу прощения, моя история по ссылке
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26856/#post-314512
Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли смысл сдавать анализы на герпес зостер , если с момента болей прошло уже 5 месяцев? врачам говорила, о том что возможно это и есть причина моих долгих страданий, но все отмахивались. Т.к  у меня нет ни сыпи ,ни острых болей по ночам. Герпеса на губах и других частях тела,также никогда не было. Честно говоря я сейчас в ужасе от того,что не настояла на анализах на герпес зостер ((


----------



## abelar (23 Апр 2017)

Галина Т написал(а):


> Обязательно сделаю функциональные снимки и поищу хорошего остеопата.


Уважаемая Галина! Хорошему остеопату снимки не нужны. Плохому-тоже.
Нужно поставить диагноз. Это обязанность и компетенция врачей. Самому-никак. Вполне вероятно, что есть и послеоперационные осложнения и вирусная инфекция.
Валвир - хороший препарат. И не дешевый. Поэтому вероятность подделки - в разы выше, чем ацикловира.
Вы пишете, что :_"...противоспаечная терапия, противовоспалительная, сосудистая, блокады вертебральные и эпидуральные, Магнит, СМТ, точечный массаж, иглоукалывание, ЛФК." _Но, при этом категорически нельзя:".. _У меня происходят обострения на фоне ЛФК, длительной ходьбы, обычного массажа, переохлаждения и прогрева (баня)_. Это взаимоисключающие методы лечения. И оба они вместе категорически противопоказаны, если есть подозрение на инфекционный процесс.


----------



## Katya-Katya7744 (23 Апр 2017)

@Elena_vv, я сдала, у меня 5 лет болит уже. И Вы сдайте.


----------



## Галина Т (23 Апр 2017)

@abelar, не совсем поняла какие методы взаимоисключающие, консервативное лечение и физ нагрузки ЛФК? Консервативное уже закончилось, эффекта не дало. На ЛФК в больнице сходила всего на 2 занятия, стало хуже, перестала ходить. 
На данный момент: от физ нагрузок воздерживаюсь, анализы сдавать не стала, пропила 5 дней Валвир + колю по схеме циклоферон (1,2,4,6,9, ... 23).
Улучшений нет. Циклоферон доколю.


----------



## Elena_vv (24 Апр 2017)

Katya-Katya7744 написал(а):


> @Elena_vv, я сдала, у меня 5 лет болит уже. И Вы сдайте.


Добрый день , сдала , не он. Ищу дальше


----------



## Katya-Katya7744 (24 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте! А я вот сдала и есть падение титра через неделю. Невролог по месту жительства сказала, если сыпи нет на коже, где боль, лечить не надо. Уважаемые доктора, не заглянете в мою тему, пожалуйста :/ https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26707/, как Вы думаете - это надо лечить?


----------



## burnout (4 Апр 2018)

Привет всем! Такая тема: началось все в августе. не поднимается прямая нога из положения лежа (симптом Ласега), болит поясница, больно стоять долго и ходить. Нимесил помогает снять боль, но подвижность ноги не возвращается, тянущие ощущения в пояснице сохраняются. Седалищный нерв воспален, редко но бывает тянущая боль до пятки. история болезни тут https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28200/ В январе высыпали огромные фурункулы на спине как раз в области боли. Сейчас они уменьшились, подсохли и стали похожи на обычные прыщи. Раз в два-три года на левом веке вылазит герпес на неделю примерно. Недавно тоже вылазил. К какому врачу идти? Какие анализы сдавать? Я с Красноярска, может кто знает сибирских врачей хороших.


----------



## Vyatcheslav (24 Май 2018)

Добрый день!
У меня в течение года болит голова. Неврологи пытаются лечить АД, но я не чувствую, что я иду к выздоравлению. Писал о проблеме в этой ветке
Правильно ли я понял, что сдав кровь на общий lgM и lgE, то будет видно есть ли какое-то вирусное воспаление?
Мой невролог тоже порекомендовал обратиться к инфекционисту. Так к кому и где же порекомендуете обратиться? Также еще нашел информацию о том, что причиной постоянной головной боли может быть вирус эпштейна барра.


----------



## Olga__veter (28 Июл 2018)

Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> Ни лежать, ни стоять, ни ходить! Разрывала адская боль ягодицу (где-то глубоко, там где нога присоединяется) и по ходу седалищного нерва - словно его в тиски зажали и ток пропускают! Ни сна ни продыху(. Не хотелось ни пить, ни есть, ни слушать, ни думать... одно желание - прыгнуть в окно, чтоб разом боль прекратилась.
> от боли разум отъезжает.вспоминать страшно.
> Как оценить, что сделал для меня Доктор?! Вернул возможность жить ! без боли!



Ирина, может не внимательно прочитала, по какой схеме вы лечились? (Я не прошу расписывать лечение, просто хотя бы написать препараты) Была ли у вас температура?


----------



## mailfort (30 Дек 2018)

Здравствуйте!
Вот моя история. Все произошло на фоне герпеса.
(в теме ответы мои и сестры).Герпес верхнего неба слева.
По анализам - антитела к герпес симплекс, пцр еще не пришли анализы. На антитела сдавали неск. мес.назад.

Герпес верхнего неба слева, герпес симплекс. По анализам -антитела к герпес симплекс (сдавала анализ примерно через 3 мес как произошло), результаты пцр еще не пришли.


----------



## горошек (30 Дек 2018)

@mailfort, а какие анализы вы сдавали и что они показали? Антитела в крови? LgG или LgM?


----------



## mailfort (2 Янв 2019)

горошек написал(а):


> @mailfort, а какие анализы вы сдавали и что они показали? Антитела в крови? LgG или LgM?


И тот и другой, М отрицательный.


----------



## горошек (2 Янв 2019)

@mailfort, повышенный LgG в крови говорит лишь о том, что когда-то у вас уже была встреча с данным вирусом и организм выработал к нему антитела. Это не показатель причины болезни. Практически у каждого взрослого человека когда-то был герпес на губе, во рту и т п. А это как раз и есть герпес 2-ого типа.
Вы пишите, что герпес нёба вызвал такую серьёзную картину поражений. А высыпаний при этом не было? Герпес нёба обязательно дал бы высыпания на слизистой нёба.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Янв 2019)

Не обязательно.
G можно использовать для диагностики, по нарастанию или падению титра, с контролем через 3 недели.


----------



## mailfort (2 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, да, высыпания были слева на верхнем небе.


----------



## горошек (3 Янв 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не обязательно.
> G можно использовать для диагностики, по нарастанию или падению титра, с контролем через 3 недели.


Но наверное не через 3 месяца от начала заболевания?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2019)

Не важно. Важно на фоне лечения.


----------



## mailfort (3 Янв 2019)

Показатель G = 10, это нормально?
Пр имернои10 лет назад он был 2,9.
Герпесом болею около 16 лет и да, проблемы с заземлением позвонков происходили на фоне герпеса как правило. В этот раз Вальтрекс не пила, не каждый раз пила какиначинался герпес, тем более, что чуввствовала себя неплохо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2019)

Невозможно ответить, это разовый показатель. А надо оценивать несколько показателей - приём антивирусных препаратов, эффект, высыпания за этот период...
Надо к доктору.


----------



## mailfort (3 Янв 2019)

Сейчас пришли результаты пцр. Обнаружен герпес 6 типа в слюне. Сдавла в тот же день и с крови (в крови не обнаружен).
А на антитела сдавала неск мес назад, по антителам только 1 типа был.
Что это может говорить?

количество 5.00 х 10^2

30 сент. делала букальный соскоб пцр, и днк 6 типа не был обнаружен.


----------



## mailfort (11 Янв 2019)

Доктор, скажите пожалуйста, мне сегодня сказали, что эти анализы недейстаительны т.к. берутся не с чистой крови, а с сыворотки. Что нужно переделать с чистой крови и еще сдать на 7и 8тип герпеса. Что если обнаружен 6тип, то скорее всего есть 7и8.
И может ли герпес давать димиелизацию спинного мозга?

И предлагают пункцию спинного мозга на герпес. Но она травматична и могут быть необратимые последствия.


----------



## mailfort (17 Янв 2019)

Скажите, пожалуйста, пцр в цельной крови показал только ттв аж 100000/мл. Остальных герпесов и вирусов нет. Его нужно лечить?


----------



## maksim1985 (12 Фев 2019)

Посавейтуйте какие аналлизы сдать на герпес ,от опоясывающей болей в пояснице???

Или для профилакте пропить ацикловир??


----------



## La murr (12 Фев 2019)

@maksim1985, обратитесь к инфекционисту.


----------



## ilya12 (15 Июн 2019)

@Evenelf, привет, как сейчас обстоят дела с ногой?


----------



## Акма (28 Июл 2019)

Здравствуйте всем,  Извините что я в чужой теме пишу. Скажите пожалуйста герпес может быть причиной правостороннего сакроилеита?

Дело в том что мне 3 года назад поставили диагноз герпетическая нейропатия, иногда бывает боли в крестце жгучего характера, последние 2 дня боль усилилась такая пульсирующая боль жгучего характера не даёт руками трогать, сделала МРТ поставили правосторонний сакроилеит под вопросом поставили


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июл 2019)

@Акма, СОЭ, СРБ?


----------



## Акма (30 Июл 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> @Акма, СОЭ, СРБ?


В прошлом году сделала цифровой рентген тогда аж двух сторонний сакраилеит написали и тогда же я была у травмотолога, травматолог мне сказал без анализов я вам точно могу сказать нет у вас сакроилеита но я все равно обратилась  к ревматологу,  ревматолог отправила сдать анализы на срб, на ревмафактор и на райта хеддельсона все они в норме были и сдала анализ на HlA B27  он тоже отрицательный был и тогда она сказала нашего ничего нет. После перестала по врачам бегать не обращала внимание на боль. Вот последие дни сильно болит справа. И на это раз сделала МРТ. МРТ пишет правасторонний сакроилеит? Завтра пойду анализы сдавать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Июл 2019)

Если будет повышение - серопозитивный сакроилеит, если нет-негативный, но сакроилеит есть (если врач подтвердит не только МРТ, рентген, но и клинику).


----------



## Акма (5 Авг 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если будет повышение - серопозитивный сакроилеит, если нет-негативный, но сакроилеит есть (если врач подтвердит не только МРТ, рентген, но и клинику).


Спасибо доктор за ответ,  получила результаты анализа. Срб <0,76 мг/л. Рф 16,20 Ед/мл, СОЭ 9мм/час.  Получается это  у меня Бехтерева?  Сама дифференцирую по симптомам у себя  все таки это у меня сакроилеит или что-то неврологическое? Не знаю даже что подумать. Боль жгучая, пульсирующая,  жжение даже отдает в колена. Даже при прикосновении одежды болит

И главно сплю хорошо, скованности нет , все  вышеуказанные жалобы появляются после пробуждения


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Авг 2019)

Так может к врачу?


----------



## Акма (6 Авг 2019)

Я уже не знаю какому врачу, два года назад только один невропотолог сказала что у меня ганглионеврит и то я потеряла этого врача,  (болею 2015 года) другие невропатологи отфутболивают меня к ревматологу а  ревматологи к невропатологу. Я уже привыкла с этой болью  жить, просто последние дни справа сильно стала болеть, Ну вроде бы потихоньку проходит. В любом случае спасибо вам


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Авг 2019)

Теме на форуме есть?


----------



## Акма (7 Авг 2019)

Да есть, 2015 году написала. Тема "Непонятные боли"


----------



## Anna1006 (26 Сен 2019)

Добрый день! Я обращаюсь с такой проблемой, в надежде , что кто-то подскажет. Обошла практически всех врачей, оставила кучу денег, но результат нулевой, отфутболивают после 2-х минутного приема. Опишу свою проблему: уже больше 5 месяцев болит нижнечелюстной сустав, я думала растёт зуб , восьмерка, у меня так было неоднократно, он периодически пытался расти, но так до конца и не вышел. Вместе с этим опух висок, опухоль была внутренняя, без покраснения, он увеличился . Хирург стоматолог принял решение удалять зуб, считая,что это и есть причина. После удаления на какое-то время полегчало,а потом ситуация только ухудшилась, жуткая боль в виске и в самом челюстном суставе. Снимки проблемы не показали. Хотела спросить, может ли это быть герпесная инфекция?


----------



## Elka66 (26 Сен 2019)

Чтобы узнать надо анализы  наверное сдать


----------



## Anna1006 (26 Сен 2019)

Герпес был найден в организме, в прошлом году у меня была проблема с коленным суставом, также сдала кучу анализов, ходила по неврологам, делала МРТ , наслушалась разной чуши от врачей, что это разрыв связки, артрит и прочее, выпила кучу противовоспалительных лекарств и антибиотиков, но не помогало абсолютно ничего, пока знакомая не подсказала, что у неё была похожая проблема и один врач подсказал, что это может быть герпес. На тот момент, истратив большое количество денег на «горе» врачей,футболивших меня от одного кабинета в другой, я сама стала лечится по схеме, которую ей прописали и мне помогло! На сегодняшний момент ситуация с суставом, только теперь с челюстным повторяется. Врачи опять ничего не могут сказать, я сама стала искать причину, сделала снимки , чтобы исключить смещение сустава, его по словам врача хирурга нет. Истратив снова большое количество денег, решила попробовать  лечить герпес, но на этот раз, по финансовым причинам принимала ацикловир и изопринозин, но мне не помогло. У меня вопрос может ли поражать герпес нижнечелюстной сустав и висок и может ли в моем случае ацикловир не помочь? Нужны всеже более сильные препараты?


----------



## Elka66 (26 Сен 2019)

Так все равно надо сдать анализы, сравнить увеличилась ли вирусная нагрузка и с этим к инфекционисту или на форумы посвящённые различным герпесам


----------



## mailfort (26 Сен 2019)

У меня периодически пухнет левый нижнечелюстной сустав, одновременно воспаляется и лимфоузел рядом с ним.
Вот в сентябре переболела герпесом, сустав снова воспалился и пока еще воспаление и боль остаются, но уже меньше. Пила Вацикловир.
Были периоды, когда это сустав с лимфоузлом были напухшие несколько лет.
Но я не знаю, действительно ли герпес виной, что сустав с лимфоузлом воспаляется?


----------



## Anna1006 (26 Сен 2019)

Вроде здесь как раз рассматривалась тема суставного герпеса? Или я что-то не так поняла? Вы знаете, находилась по врачам, скоро с таким отношением сама врачом стану. Я уже объяснила, что «забила»(прошу прощения за выражение) на врачей , истратила очень много денег, приём 2 минуты и уход ни с чем. Вот все что за эти пол года было. Поэтому при слове «сходи к врачу» у меня уже вырабатывается антипатия. Кто столкнулся с такой ситуацией поймут. Сегодня снова сходила к стоматологу, смешно сказать предложила удалить ещё один зуб, «якобы может проблема от него»))) так можно пол рта повыдирать, а проблему не найти. Поэтому я спрашиваю в надежде,что кто-то сталкивался с такой проблемой.

@mailfort, спасибо,что поделились своей ситуацией, а после приёма Валоцикловира вам становилось легче?


----------



## mailfort (27 Сен 2019)

Ситуация знакомая. На приеме (время оплачено) врач звонит по своим делам, остается несколько минут, за это время листает карточку.
После того как герпес проходит наступает тяжелая стадия астенизации (около месяца наверное), потом полегче становится.

Спросила у сестры, у нее не так часто герпесы, чем у меня. Говорит, что тоже от герпеса воспалился челюстной сустав с лимфоузлом (в июне у нее был герпес), сейчас сустав не болит.


----------



## Anna1006 (27 Сен 2019)

Значит точно и у меня герпес, у меня с коленным суставом такая ситуация была, выше описывала историю, сдала все анализы, мрт и много консультаций ничего не показало, все нормально, ни один врач не сказал , что может быть суставный герпес. Подруге повезло, она попала к грамотному Врачу, который сжалился над ее мучениями и подсказал правильное лечение. Также он сказал, если бы вы не попали ко мне, вас бы сейчас загоняли по платным бесполезным врачам и процедурам, вы потенциальный клиент для выкачки денег. По её схеме я также вылечила сустав. По финансовым причинам сейчас пробовала пить ацикловир, но он мне не помог. Видимо он все же слабый в этой ситуации. Говорят Неовир хороший ещё, никто не пробовал?


----------



## Elka66 (27 Сен 2019)

@Anna1006, не колите себе все подряд,спровоцируете аутоимунку и тогда проблемы с челюстным суставов покажутся мелочью,сходите к инфекционисту,сдайте анализы методом пцр,может причина и не в вииусах


----------



## Anna1006 (28 Сен 2019)

Спасибо за совет, попробую сходить ещё раз все сдать.


----------



## Елена112 (15 Дек 2019)

maksim1985 написал(а):


> Или для профилактики пропить ацикловир??


Ацикловир это не конфетка его нельзя пить для профилактики, вы почитайте инструкцию про побочные эффекты. Он на нервную систему тоже не сильно хорошо действует, у меня например головные боли сильные. Его нужно пить только в период герпетических высыпаний, ну или отклонений по клиническому анализу крови и подтвержденных титрах вирусов если это цитомегаловирус или эпштейн бар. Это моё мнение.


----------



## mailfort (15 Дек 2019)

Сейчас герпес, это 3 раз за 3месяца! :-( "Пасть" разнесло пузырями на верхнем небе. Пью Вальтровир по 2т.в день, уже 8 выпила. От рецидивов не помогает. Но если во время герпеса не пить, то и пузырями разносит и общее состояние еще хуже.
Удивительно, что у меня множественная непереносимость разных препаратов, а этот более-менее нормально переносится.
Через 7-10 дней начинается астениаация, вот она протекает тяжелее у меня, чем острая стадия.


----------



## Елена112 (15 Дек 2019)

Я пью валтрекс, мне иммунолог сказала что он очищенный и переносится лучше. Но дорогой уж больно. Пробовала валвир хуже переносится но потерпеть можно. А вот от ацикловира меня тошнит. А при рецедивах действительно нужно пить деваться не куда. Мне на год назначали в качестве супресивной терапии, я не стала пить. Мне кажется что как только прекратить его вирус ещё больше озвереет. Мне ещё панавир подошёл внутривенно.


----------



## горошек (15 Дек 2019)

Елена112 написал(а):


> Ацикловир это не конфетка его нельзя пить для профилактики, вы почитайте инструкцию про побочные эффекты. Он на нервную систему тоже не сильно хорошо действует, у меня например головные боли сильные. Его нужно пить только в период герпетических высыпаний, ну или отклонений по клиническому анализу крови и подтвержденных титрах вирусов если это цитомегаловирус или эпштейн бар. Это моё мнение.


Я пила для трижды, не будучи точно уверена, что герпес есть. Скорее всего и не было. Но выяснить это очень трудно. Мне легче было пропить. 2 курса пила максимальных и в максимальных дозах. Ни малейших побочек не было.


----------



## Елена112 (15 Дек 2019)

Горошек значит вам повезло. Всё мы разные. Не зря же говорят человеческий организм не познаваем. А про то что нельзя пить ацикловир без надобности пишут больные форума вирус эпштейн барр наученные своим опытом.


----------



## mailfort (15 Дек 2019)

этот форум "эпштейн бар" закрыли, он на новой площадке не появился? Хороший форум был!


----------



## Елена112 (15 Дек 2019)

Я не знала что его закрыли,  форум действительно был хороший жалко, где брать информацию.


----------



## горошек (15 Дек 2019)

Елена112 написал(а):


> Горошек значит вам повезло. Всё мы разные. Не зря же говорят человеческий организм не познаваем. А про то что нельзя пить ацикловир без надобности пишут больные форума вирус эпштейн барр наученные своим опытом.


Ну, я никого и не призываю. Но вот если бы эту надобность всегда можно было точно определить.....


----------



## mailfort (30 Дек 2019)

Прошло 12 дней как пропила от герпеса и снова герпес! Еще больше обсыпало, чем было!!!
За 3 месяца 4 раз герпес.

Не знаю, закономерно или нет, чем больше пьешь от герпеса, тем раньше наступает рецидив и обширней.
Раньше в былые годы редко пила таблетки от него, так в среднем раз в 2-3-4 месяца было.
А как пропьешь, то раньше рецидив.
Было, один раз, что не пила, а герпес вылез через год с небольшим.

Может у кого-то тоже есть такое - и на языке "лишаи" круглые (они вне связи с герпесом 1, сами по себе), но вот на антигерпетических лекарствах они тоже пропадают. Могут ли эти "лишаи" быть проявлением 6 типа, который в слюне (в слюне у меня носительство только выявили).


----------



## горошек (30 Дек 2019)

@mailfort, на языке это на слизистой рта. Обычный герпес 2 типа. У нас с дочерью тоже на слизистой рта. И на горле бывает, и на зыке, и на слизистой щёк и губ с внутренней стороны. Не знаю, что по-вашему лишаи, но там афты с красноватыми краями и серовато-белой серединкой. К иммунологу вам надо.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (1 Янв 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Теме на форуме есть?


Добрый день доктор. С Новым Годом вас!
Мне подсказали обратится к вам, так как вы разбираетесь в анализах на герпес и так далее.
Анализы я прилагаю, моя тема на всякий случай.
Мне вот интересно могут ли у меня быть проблемы с мышцами из-за вируса герпеса или из-за перенесенных инфекций цитомегаловируса и Эпштейна-Бара, которые я перенес но не помню как, так как всегда все на ногах переношу.
Никто не направил к врачу, описание анализам не сделали.


----------



## mailfort (6 Июн 2020)

У кого-нибудь от герпеса воспалились слюнные железы? Сейчас очередной герпес (10 раз за 9 месяцев). Опухло с боков языка, плюс пузырь под языком (герпес на верхнем небе).


----------



## горошек (6 Июн 2020)

mailfort написал(а):


> У кого-нибудь от герпеса воспалились слюнные железы?


Ох, какая уже разница, воспалялись они у кого или нет. Герпес у вас махровый, это ясно. И лечить вам надо свой герпес вне зависимости от того, как ведёт он себя у других.


----------



## Elka66 (6 Июн 2020)

Слюнные железы,может уже быть аутоимунка на фоне герпеса, болезнь Шегрена,по любому не на форум надо,а к врачу очно.


----------



## mailfort (12 Сен 2020)

У мамы тоже стал часто появлятся герпес. В этот раз приняла бад L-Lizin от герпеса -по 5 табл. в день, как написано. Принимала 5 дней. И резко пожелтела! Сдала анализ, так и есть, повышена амилаза и билирубин ,- токсическое отравление! Я прочитала в инструкции побочки со стороны печени -повышение амилазы и билирубина.
Ну и нафига такой бад, от которого такие серьезные побочки, а герпес протекал не слабее обычного! Не рекомендую!


----------



## Оранжевый-хит сезона (7 Дек 2020)

Мне инфекционист сказал что при герпесе боль была бы по ходу нерва...


----------



## горошек (7 Дек 2020)

Оранжевый-хит сезона написал(а):


> Мне инфекционист сказал что при герпесе боль была бы по ходу нерва...


Не уверена в точности мною сейчас написанного, читала про это давно. Но вроде по ходу нерва это зостер. А если 2-ого типа, то он вроде в спинно-мозговой жидкости. Не могу больше найти в инете статью про дяденьку, который умер от герпеса, но помню, что у него при этом и боли в конечностях тоже были. Но это всё уже очень не типично. А по ходу нерва, это да.


----------

